# 'Changing the Game' Study Identifies Key EV World Challenges



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

I wonder why no one does case studies on diy ev'ers? All that experience being totally ignored. For example, I could have told them those charging stations won't get used very much. For most people, 75 - 100 mile range will enable them to do all their charging at home. The little they gain from charging for an hour or so somewhere from level 1 won't be worth bothering with. Level 2 won't be required either unless they need to go more than their range in one day without returning home in between trips. Many of those who do travel more than 50 miles per day, do so because of multiple trips from home, in which case they can just charge there in between trips. Nice to have some stations scattered about for emergencies, but I expect they won't see a lot of use.


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

I suspect it will be more usefull in countries where you may need to travel extended distances on a regular basis (USA, Australia) rather than on small islands (Japan, Britain) where there is less space. I like your comment on level 2 charging. I would not mind plugging in halfway through a long journey, recharging the ev while having a nice meal. My thinking on this is that, when there are enough ev's on the roads, and people start using them for extended trips, someone will see the gap in the market and provide for it. Trying to provide infrastructure before it is needed is laudable, but will work against the adoption of ev's by the general public - who is going to pay for it anyway?

Dawid


----------

